# Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.



## Olli.P (3. Nov. 2006)

Hallo allemiteinander,


Wie sieht denn nun der richtige Winterbetrieb von einem Teich aus??? 


Ein Arbeitskollege z.B. lässt seinen Filter durchlaufen!! Bodenablauf mit Schieber zugemacht. Den Skimmer den Ganzen Winter über in Betrieb!!!

Muß jetzt das oberteil vom Skimmer runter oder nicht??? 

Wie tief soll der einlauf im Teich unter der Wasseroberfläche sitzen???

Man will ja nicht das ganze Wasser auskühlen und daher so wenig wie möglich die Wasserschichten verwirbeln.....

Pumpe Drosseln?? Wenn ja wie viel?????


Mein Ak. hatte im letzten Winter nur hier und da ein wenig Eis am Teichrand!!
Das Teichvolumen beträgt bei ihm ca. 50m³  ,Filter 5m³Centervortex auf schwerkraft laufend in so eine Art Wintergarten im Boden eingelassen. Dort waren es seiner Aussage zu folge im le. Winter nie unter 8° C. 
Teichtiefe1,50-2m.

Jeder erzählt was anderes, jetzt steht der winter vor der Tür, nu isses Live


Also ran an die Tastatur 
Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung und jede menge erfahrungsberichte!!!!!

Ps. und nicht wieder guck mal hier __________ ( Link ) 


Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

WOW...welch ein Ansturm


----------



## kwoddel (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hallo
Die Frage ist " Was für ein Teich" Fisch oder Koi oder Pflanzen oder ....... und dann gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander


----------



## Thorsten (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Moin Frank,

dann mach doch den Anfang mit einem/deinem Koiteich.

Ich lege dann mit meinem bescheidenen "Gartenteich" nach.


----------



## karsten. (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hallo

Skimmer müssen ja wohl aus 

es sei denn es friert nicht   

was sonst abgestellt wird muss jeder für seine Konfiguration
selbst entscheiden da lässt das Zusammenspiel von Teich,
Filter ,Volumen ,Standort und nicht zuletzt 
persönlichen Befindlichkeiten , Wissen und Glauben....
keine eindeutige Regel zu.

ich schalte den Skimmer aus und versenke ihn,
der Spaltfilter läuft bis 5 min vor dem Zufrieren
und 
der Pflanzenfilter bleibt Zeitschaltuhr gesteuert 25% in Betrieb

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1131/?q=filter+durchlaufen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1860/?q=filter+durchlaufen

schönes WE


----------



## Digicat (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Servus Olaf

Also bei mir am Teich (mit Fischbesatz = 30 Goldorfen) läuft der Filter, Skimmer den ganzen Winter durch.

Hatte bis jetzt noch keinerlei Probleme.

Teich friert bis auf Einlauf-Bach und Skimmer-Einlauf zu.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hallo Helmut,

na das nenne ich doch mal eine vernünftige aussage 


gruß

Olaf


----------



## Uli (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

hallo olaf,
ich hatte letzen winter(erster teichwinter)meinen skimmer,der das wasser von der oberfläche ansaugt auch durchlaufen lassen.das wasser habe ich auch über den bachlauf zurücklaufen lassen,ich hatte keine ausfälle und werde es dieses jahr auch wieder so machen!muß aber dazu sagen das der skimmereinlauf und der bachrücklauf nicht allzu weit auseinander sind,ca. drei meter wie man auf dem bild auch sieht.
viel kleinere teiche sollten das aber wegen der auskühlung besser nicht nachmachen!
gruß uli


----------



## Olli.P (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hallo Uli,

Ab welcher größe beginnen bei dir viel kleinere Teiche???


Von Filter bis zum Teicheinlauf sind es bei mir gerade mal ca. 1,50m Rohrlänge.
Meinste da kann ich mit gedrosselter Pumpenleistung ( habe vorm Filter einen Kugelhahn und nach dem Filter einen Schieber ) erstmal durchlaufen lassen wenn ich täglich Temp. messe???
Sowohl Oberfläche als auch Tiefster Punkt....

Bodenablauf kommt zu ist klar!!!

Dann könnte ich noch den Einlauf der jetzt ca. 14 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche ist auch noch bis zur Wasseroberfläche hochziehen, so dass wirklich nur noch die 
Oberfläche in bewegung ist.....


Ich möchte nach Möglichkeit den Filter nicht abstellen. Ab welcher Wassertemp. sollte man den Skimmer-Topf abnehmen???? oder erst wenn der Teich anfängt mit zufrieren???

Da gehen ja die Meinungen alle ziemlich auseinander 


Gruß


Olaf


----------



## karsten. (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hallo
wenn´s bei Euch geht ....
mein Kasten-Skimmer schnüffelt nur die Wasseroberfläche ab

und DAS funktioniert *wirklich* nicht mehr wenn´s wieder SOO dicke kommt...........

da skimmt nix mehr !     

 


mfG


----------



## rainthanner (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hallo, 

wichtig bei der Geschichte ist auch der Wohnort. 

Bei uns im Süden Bayerns wäre das Durchlaufen des Skimmers völlig unmöglich. 

Aber ein paar Grad hin oder her, ich würde den Skimmerdeckel abnehmen, das Skimmerrohr zur Seite drehen und die Bodenabläufe schließen. 
Die Pumpenleistung im Winterbetrieb auf ein Drittel des Sommerbetriebs regulieren. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## velos (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Ich hoffe, dass ich meine beiden Filter je 300 L gepumpt und alle Kamern belüftet nicht zufrieren.
Steht alles draußen in einem Blech-Gerätehaus.
Werde wohl den Pupenschacht (eingegrabene umgearbeitete Mülltonne) auch noch belüften, damit der nicht zufriert.


Peter


----------



## bonsai (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Moin,

Temperaturschichtungen in unseren kleinen Teichen, <5000m³, sind nicht zu erwarten. Dafür ist die Wassermenge zu klein.

Zusätzliche Belüftung der Filter im Winter ist nicht angebracht. Kaltes Wasser speichert genügend Sauerstoff, die kalte Luft wirkt nur als zusätzliche Kühlung. Wenn Belüftung, dann aus einem beheitzen Keller oder so, dann wirkt das wie eine Heizung, wenn der Zuweg gut isoliert ist.
Große biologische Filterleistung ist nicht zu erwarten und weil kein oder nur sehr wenig Nährstoffeintrag zu erwarten ist, auch nicht notwendig. Die Bakkies arbeiten bei diesen Temperaturen nicht mehr oder kaum, Vermehrungsrate gegen Null. Allerdings hat ein durchlaufender Filter im Frühjahr einen erheblichen Starvorteil, da die Bakkies mit steigender Temperatur wieder Teilung betreiben und Hunger entwickeln. 
Der Gasaustausch ist natürlich auch sichergestellt, wenn der Filter durchläuft.

Die mechanische Filerung funktioniert ja immer und ist auch angebracht, Laub, Staub etc. werden auch im Spätherbst und Winter in den Teich geweht.
Abhängig vom Teichprofil ist der Einsatz einer Heizung (Wärm.etauscher, Heizkabel, Heizstab, Wärmepumpe etc.) sinnvoll. Bei naturnahen Teichen mit flachen Ufern und Bewuchs nicht zu empfehlen, da die Oberfläche im Verhältnis zur Wassermenge zu groß ist. Besser bei Teichen mit senkreckten oder zumindest steilen Wänden. Bei Einsatz der Heizung sollten große Teile der Oberfläche abgedeckt sein mit Noppenfolie o.Ä., damit die Wärme besser gehalten wird.

Ich habe keine Heizung, decke meinen Teich nicht ab, schalte den Skimmer bei Dauerfrost ab, habe gestern die Pumpe im Teichgrund etwas höher, ca. 50cm über Grund gestellt, und die AM1500 gegen eine AM8000 getauscht. Rohre werden  noch mit Nopenfolie umwickelt und vielleicht hänge ich noch ein Heizkabel in den Filter bevor ich ihn ebenfalls mit Noppenfolie einwickel.
Im letzten Jahr hatte ich den Filter abgestellt, und das war ja kein warmer und vor allem kein kurzer Winter. Verluste hatte ich trotzdem keine, habe allerdings sehr früh im Jahr zwei große Wasserwechsel gemacht.

Ansonsten gilt wenn Filter aus, dann: nix füttern, keine Belästigung der Fische, Ruhe, Ruhe Ruhe und auf den Frühling warten. ;-)

Ich wünsche Euch allen eine verlustfreie Überwinterung

Gruß
Norbert

Sinnvoll erscheint mir der Einsatz vom Frostwächtern i.V.m. einem Heizgerät


----------



## jochen (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hallo,

Da ich nicht gerade in einer warmen Region wohne, und meine Filter etc im freien stehen ,habe ich vor die gesamte Technik abzubauen und den Teich ruhen zu lassen.
Der Teich ist relativ Tief (1,5m) und hat einen geringen Besatz, keine Kois nur Naturburschen...


----------



## Olli.P (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hi Leute,


Da ja jetzt der Winter Einzug gehalten hat, wie laufen denn jetzt noch eure anlagen?????


Wäre doch jetzt die beste Möglichkeit da weiter zu machen, wo wir am 4.11.06 aufgehört haben oder??????


----------



## Thorsten (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

jaaaa Olaf, meine Anlage läuft mit halber Kraft.

Pumpe hängt 50 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche, wälzt ca. 500l /h um.

Fische wohlauf, Filter bis jetzt auch.


----------



## Annett (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hi,

also bei uns läuft seit Anfang Dezember nix mehr.
Von uns hatte keiner Lust darauf, bei Minusgraden die Schwämme auszukärchern.... getrocknet wären sie so auch kaum.


----------



## Olli.P (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hi,

bei uns läuft alles noch mit ca. 50-60%....

Auch der Biotec......

Habe heute mal den Schwimmer vom Skimmer abgenommen und das Einlaufrohr vom Filter ein wenig nach oben gedreht....

Und siehe da, die Eisschicht wird kleiner......


----------



## Norbert66 (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hallo Olaf,
hab heute auch den Schwimmer vom Skimmer abgenommen. Ging grade noch, ist sonst alles zugefrohren.
Für den Winter hatte ich eine schwächere Pumpe eingebaut.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Dodi (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hi Olaf!

Unser Filter läuft auch noch mit halber Kraft, den Skimmer-Aufsatz habe ich auch gestern entfernt.

Der Teich ist etwa zur Hälfte zugefroren.


----------



## kwoddel (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hi

Alles zu 100% in Betrieb


----------



## Olli.P (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hi Kwoddel ( Frank ),


*Ich brauche mehr Details......*


----------



## Thorsten (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Kwoddel ( Frank ),
> 
> 
> *Ich brauche mehr Details......*


...schreibst Du ein Buch? 









































Kleiner Scherz:


----------



## kwoddel (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hi Olli!!

Du brauchst nur:








&









&










&








und dann hast du deine 100%


----------



## Olli.P (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hi Thorsten,


Nöööööööööö, ein Buch schreip ich nich..... 

Ich bin eben wie sagt man Wissbegierig????

Je mehr Infos und Erfahrungsberichte ich habe, desto mehr eigene Fehler kann ich vermeiden!!!! 

Schließlich hat mich der Fehler zu Anfang einen kleinen Teich anzulegen schon genug gekostet. Egal ob Arbeit Euronen oder sonst was.....
und im Endeffekt kann man nur darüber.......................................  
wie blöd man doch war.............


----------



## Thorsten (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Da gebe ich dir recht

Obwohl, Fehler werden sich immer einschleichen....traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Olli.P (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Winterbetrieb von Skimmer, Filter etc.*

Hi Kwoddel  (Frank),


steht da etwa SBS???

Sind die nicht pleite???? Hab ich 1988 mal für ein halbes Jahr bis zu BW zeit gearbeitet.... 

Und was kostet sowas?????

Oder geht auch:
 
&
 
&
 

Das Holz bekomme ich für LuLu.......

Und wie bekomme ich das da
 
Dranne?????


----------

